# crankcase fills with gas



## jighead (Dec 30, 2008)

b&s v-twin fills with gas pukes it up thru crankcase vent into air cleaner housing . anyone had this problem before? cure??? thaks, jighead


----------



## Justin B (Jul 24, 2009)

Check the float level in carb, needle and seat while your there, that will probably be where the problem is. The needle stops the flow of fuel when the carburetor bowl fills up, if it's worn or bent fuel will continue to flow and crankcase will fill with fuel.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The most common reason this happens is a carburetor that is flooding. Another way for gas to end up in the crankcase is through a leaking fuel pump diaphragm. 

Be sure to drain the oil and refill with new oil before running the engine once your issue is identified and corrected.


----------



## jighead (Dec 30, 2008)

*thanks!!*

thanks, i removed and cleaned carb and fuel pump. don't realy know which one was the problem , but the motor runs fine now. was up cutting grass late lastnite. thanks again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Keep an eye on the oil level, sometimes the seat in the carburetor shrinks up and causes the fuel to flow slowly when the engine is not running. If you did not replace the needle/seat then you may still have an issue. If all looks good after a few days, then it may be good.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------

